# Buying a new lappy in about 45k



## utkarsh007 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey i wanna buy a new lappy with the following config:

i5 about 2.9GHz 
4 GB DDR3 ram
atleast 500GB HDD
15" Screen
Win 7 (not a necessity)
1gb Graphic card (prefarably which may get over clocked)
Good battery backup
Experience index: about 5.9 or more

Companies: Dell or sony vaio

Thnx in advance...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a look at this:
www.configure.us.dell.com/dellstore...&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&model_id=inspiron-17r-n7110


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 5, 2011)

HP DV4 3016TX @ 41k
i5 2410M
4GB DDR3
500GB HD
HD6750M

OR

HP DV6 6140TX @ 48k
i7 2630QM
4GB DDR3
500GB HD
HD6770M


----------



## mitawa (Aug 5, 2011)

Why stick to Dell or Sony?

Take a look at this...

Asus K53SV

At about 45k, you will get 2nd gen i7, 4gb RAM, 750 hdd, 2gb nVidia 540M (which I believe is good mid-level graphics card). And ASUS is very reliable (better than Dell anyway).


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 7, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP *DV4* 3016TX @ 41k
> i5 2410M
> 4GB DDR3
> 500GB HD
> ...



+1 to that 
BTW why do you want a laptop only from sony or dell?
@ ishu
that's DV4 not DV6 in 3016tx


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 8, 2011)

mitawa said:


> Why stick to Dell or Sony?
> 
> Take a look at this...
> 
> ...



can u suggest where can v buy this from? also are u aware of a 14" version with the same internals? will be a lot more portable


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> +1 to that
> BTW why do you want a laptop only from sony or dell?
> @ ishu
> that's DV4 not DV6 in 3016tx


Edited


----------



## mitawa (Aug 8, 2011)

> can u suggest where can v buy this from? also are u aware of a 14" version with the same internals? will be a lot more portable



The link that I provided for Flipkart....it seems that lappy is out of stock. Don't count on flipkart making it available any sooner. Try your luck with Asus dealers near Jaipur. 
And no, I don't think 53k Series has any 14" version to it. It's aimed at multimedia enthusiasts & gamers. So only 15.6" version.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

HP's service after 1 year is very bad. 
For service  Dell=Sony<ASUS<<<<HP ?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

There is no match for Dell . Not even Sony !


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

@Vicky

In xps 15, the upgrade from gt525 to gt540 is better or performance is same.
and what about backlit keyboard.

Iam going for : XPS 15 56-59K
i7 2630
4gb
750gb 7200
15.6" (39.6cm) HD (1366x768) 
gt525 / gt540 > Tell me on that
keyboad > Tell me on that


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @Vicky
> 
> In xps 15, the upgrade from gt525 to gt540 is better or performance is same.
> and what about backlit keyboard.
> ...



540M is 10% better than 525M
*www.notebookreview.com/assets/14532.jpg is a backlit KB. See if you want it or not.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

So i should update it to gt540 and no backlit keyboard 
Hp has great GPU man but i fear about its reliablity and heat issues :/


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/140870-hp-dv6-6017tx-6121tx-thread.html
Check this thread. Most people are not having any issues at all.
HP Heating issues are a thing of the past

Also get the FHD screen if you are going for Dell. The 768p screen is very bad.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, i am following each thread related to HP dv6 
Few have reported about temp going high.
But for me that is not an issue.

HP service is worst, after 1 year. Even within 1 year


----------



## ss max (Aug 8, 2011)

In price of that dell an HP will offer you with its superb processing power as it has the same processor but a nearly 40% better GPU . And do see the thread recommended by Ishu  thumbs up for that thread . It may get very heated only when you will be running highly processor intensive tasks and same time playing high demanding games and if you plan to do such things you may go for a cooling pad otherwise in most situations its not needed .


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Anything under 70 or even 80 is a great temp on load. 90C is also OK.
People forget that a higher performing laptop WILL get hotter on load.
Dell XPS will get hot too.

And if you are talking about service, HP DV4 3016TX wth i5 and 4GB and 6750M costs 41k. Dell XPS15 with the same config (with a 40% slower graphic card and a worse display. Better HD & speakers.) costs 53k. 1yr warranty on both.
So I need to pay 12k for better service? No I think I am OK with 5 extra phone calls.


----------



## ss max (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Anything under 70 or even 80 is a great temp on load. 90C is also OK.
> People forget that a higher performing laptop WILL get hotter on load.
> Dell XPS will get hot too.
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

And after an year or two, laptop will become Desktop. It will need continuous power supply.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah laptop batteries dies in a year with heavy usage.
Just replace them after a year. 1 to 2k depending on brand.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

I really want to buy 6140tx or 6121tx but again reliablity issues, few have reported about brightness, few about when they touch hp logo screen good less bright, few has about chip drivers (anyway its resolved). 

Why these brands be it HP or Dell always play with us. Give us the best


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

Can you give me links to those issues?


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

jeez i cant go dumb and look each page to locate the problem. ive seen in 6017 and 6121 thread and in 6140tx thread.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just asking cause they might be not actually be defects or issues. Probably a paranoid noob.



Spoiler



EDIT : Google is your friend


> i have a 6121tx. my problem is that when i press the shining logo behind the laptop a distortion in the screen occur. can u pls chek and tell me if it is a common problem ? or if it is any fault with the laptop ?


This one?? Hapens with all laptops. Try pressing your laptops/desktops screen and you'll see.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 8, 2011)

ha ha


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 9, 2011)

i was plannin to buy z570 (i5 with 750gb hdd) available at 44k.. but then on some googling.. i came across these issues.. on the LENOVO forum..

1. TouchPad issue
Very important issue since it is regarding the touchpad

2.Power charging and headphones issue 
important coz im going to listen to a lot of music..

Is this a common issue? can the z570 users shed some light on this?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> HP service is worst, after 1 year. Even within 1 year


Could not agree more!
DV6 series always look great on paper and they work perfect for 6-8 months,then the real thing starts!!



Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah laptop batteries dies in a year with heavy usage.
> Just replace them after a year. 1 to 2k depending on brand.


Who told you that?
My room mate`s latitude`s battery is still giving around 2.5 hrs after 2 years of heavy usage(it was even used as download machine for 2-3 months)
My 2010 MBP still gives a decent 6-7 hrs(and it is heavily used and abused)



Ishu Gupta said:


> Anything under 70 or even 80 is a great temp on load. 90C is also OK.
> People forget that a higher performing laptop WILL get hotter on load.
> Dell XPS will get hot too.
> 
> ...


Have you ever dealt with any HP ASS guys specially regarding the DV6 series?
Do it and report back,you won`t be happy with the 50(NOT 5)calls and not to mention the 10 visits to your nearest service centre.
Also try to extend the warranty for your beloved HP dv6..and see what happens.
Never really understood why HP is so reluctant when it comes to the dv6 series?Their service for the probooks and elitebooks are still good.



pratik385 said:


> ha ha



The spoiler is not really funny.It simply means the lid creaks under slight pressure.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

@ Red dragon

So whats your view mate, xps or dv6?
I am not a hardcore gamer man, i will play games like F1,Fifa, NFS and few more. As i work in company i will not get much time to play hard core mission ones 

I will use it for watching movies, listening to music, browsing internet thats why i am prefering xps 15 with i7, 6gb, 5000gb,2gb gt540, r+gb 1080p. Also i will get 5% discount on laptop from my company


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

xps over dv6 mate!Any time of the day.Even the xps config you have mentioned is kind of overkill for your usage.I would have gone for the i5 and spend the saved money on the extended warranty!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Could not agree more!
> DV6 series always look great on paper and they work perfect for 6-8 months,then the real thing starts!!


You have a crystal ball?  Current HP DV6 was launched 5months ago.



> Who told you that?
> My room mate`s latitude`s battery is still giving around 2.5 hrs after 2 years of heavy usage(it was even used as download machine for 2-3 months)
> My 2010 MBP still gives a decent 6-7 hrs(and it is heavily used and abused)


My laptop told me.
And Dell says,


Spoiler






			
				Dell said:
			
		

> *www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/batteries_sitelet/en/batteries_faq?c=us&l=en&cs=19#faq1
> Q	How long does a Dell laptop battery last? When should I consider replacing mine?
> A	All rechargeable batteries wear out with time and usage. As time and cumulative use increase, the performance will degrade. *For the typical user, noticeable reduction in run time generally will be observed after 18 to 24 months. For a power user, reduction in run time generally may be experienced prior to 18 months.* We recommend buying a new Dell laptop battery when the run time does not meet your needs.








> Have you ever dealt with any HP ASS guys specially regarding the DV6 series?
> Do it and report back,you won`t be happy with the 50(NOT 5)calls and not to mention the 10 visits to your nearest service centre.
> Also try to extend the warranty for your beloved HP dv6..and see what happens.
> Never really understood why HP is so reluctant when it comes to the dv6 series?Their service for the probooks and elitebooks are still good.


No I haven't. I don't own the DV6.
Anyways Dell wants 15k for better support FFS.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice man, is there much performance difference between i7 and i5?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Nice man, is there much performance difference between i7 and i5?


For gaming - No
For future games - Possibly
For CPU intensive tasks - 1.5x - 2x faster.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> You have a crystal ball?  HP DV6 was launched 5months ago.:-
> 
> 
> .


You have absolutely no idea of what you are talking about,DV6 series was introduced long long back,now what you are seeing is the 6th generation of the dv6 series,dv6000 was probably the first in that line which had those famous disapperaing wifi and graphics issues.
Even I had one dv6 2005ax or something in 2010,now rotting away somewhere with other junks.



pratik385 said:


> Nice man, is there much performance difference between i7 and i5?


There is,but you won`t even notice it with you activities you mentioned.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You have absolutely no idea of what you are talking about,DV6 series was introduced long long back,now what you are seeing is the 6th generation of the dv6 series,dv6000 was probably the first in that line which had those famous disapperaing wifi and graphics issues.
> Even I had one dv6 2005ax or something in 2010,now rotting away somewhere with other junks.
> 
> 
> There is,but you won`t even notice it with you activities you mentioned.


You can't compare old gen products to new gen ones. Most of the HP "Horror" stories you read are from the old gen laptops.
Even Seagate had FW problems in .10 but they are much better now. AMD had heat issues in the past.

Nice to see long replies to all the other points. 

EDIT: I edited the last post to say "Current" DV6.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 9, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> My laptop told me.
> And Dell says,


Well,my laptop did not tell me,neither did my roomie`s latitude.
Anyways,most batteries die in 2.5-3years,but 1 year is pretty bad(for HP pavillion series it is routine though)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Well,my laptop did not tell me,neither did my roomie`s latitude.
> Anyways,most batteries die in 2.5-3years,but 1 year is pretty bad(for HP pavillion series it is routine though)


Dell says that power users need to replace their batteries in 18 months. That's 1.5yr.
Considering its the manufacturer saying 1.5 year, I would take it to be a little lower than that.

When and How to replace your laptop battery
Acc to this link, batteries last 1.5 to 2 yrs for normal users.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 9, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ Red dragon
> 
> So whats your view mate, xps or dv6?
> I am not a hardcore gamer man, i will play games like F1,Fifa, NFS and few more. As i work in company i will not get much time to play hard core mission ones
> ...



Given your requirement, no need to go for i7+6GB ram. Get a config based on i3. For your requirement, i7 config is grossly overkill. First decide how you are going to use and then go for a system based on your usage. 

About service, everyone has something good or bad to share. You cant say Dell is best and HP is worst in all cases. For some, it is the opposite.

Fifa will run fine on gt540 for 2-3 years to come, may be more. NFS and F1 used to run fine on my GT230, so GT540 should be OK.


----------



## ss max (Aug 9, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> About service, everyone has something good or bad to share. You cant say Dell is best and HP is worst in all cases. For some, it is the opposite..


Yeah right


----------



## utkarsh007 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey can anyone review Dell Inspiron 15R 2nd generation for me????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

The OP is back


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hows the sony CB series, its having same config, i5,4gb,500gb,hd6630,1080p at 55K.
Tell me about its GPU, is it better than gt540?
And what about Display, is it better than dell's 1080p r+gb?
Battery backup is more?

What are advantage and disadvantage over Dell xps?


----------

